# Chris Sekosam Casting lesson (vid)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chris drove all the way down from NYC, fishing his way down the coast to cast with me at the airport. We had a great time and unless I'm wrong, Chris wins the "most improved" award for any lesson I've given. 

His first cast was 315'. That is over 100 yards and a very respectable distance. Chris made steady improvement and by the end of our last session (3, 2.5 hr lessons) he was banging casts over 600' with his best being 616'. I couldn't have been happier with his progress!!

Well done Chris.

The icing on the cake was that he did it throwing a Cast Pro Series 13' 6-10 oz rod.



Here is some video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCqwtRo_4F8

Tommy


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Very well done .Came to the right place to learn


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

and just when i was feeling good about 600 ft someone goes and makes it look easy lol 
good stuff


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> and just when i was feeling good about 600 ft someone goes and makes it look easy lol
> good stuff


Ain't that the truth-- having struggled for several years to break 600' and only recently doing it, you got to hand it to someone that can apply the correct principles after a couple of lessons and get the job done.

It's always cool when you show someone relatively new to the idea the basic mechanics and see them instantly "get it". 

Here's to a great instructor and willing student-- a winning combination. :beer:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was impressed by Chris. I've helped a lot of guys to improve their cast over the past few years, all have shown improvement. Some struggle with the body mechanics, some take to it like a fish to water. 

Chris already had a fundamentally sound cast. He also had the ability to soak up what we covered and apply it quickly. Add to that a natural athletic ability and the 600 foot wall fell fast.

I told him to turn and run from this sport...lol. I let him know that casting can be as adictive as fishing. Walk away... while you still can... 

With his natural talent Chris can be a force on the casting field. 

Well done Chris,

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

think it speaks volumes for the advancement in todays equipment
not to mention reaping the benifits of the people before us


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*From Chris the casting student.*

Hello everyone ! ! !
It was absolutely amazing to meet Mr. Tommy Farmer, Who is to me the
Micheal Jordan of casting. What I accomplished in this little bit of time
that we had together is incredible. Never in A million years would I think
to hit such a number. Thank you every one and especially Mr. Tommy Farmer.
I now walk around with that lead attached to my key chain. Definitely can't
wait for the next class.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

LMAO!!!! 1st post and look at his handle!! Oh boy, your are in for it, or maybe WE are in for it. Welcome to the dark side. Congrats on the leaps and bounds, Chris.

Robert


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to PierandSurf. Wow over 600 feet, congratulations.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Well done Chris,

Casting can be addictive and now that you've received your 600' fix your next session will be looking to talk you even higher. Keep practicing and following Tommy's instructions and the sky is the limit.

Congratulations,

LarryB


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what reel were you using?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> what reel were you using?


Chris's lesson was broken into 3, 2.5 hour sessions spread over 3 days.

We started out using what Chris was accutomed to, his Penn 525 mag fishing reel and his Lamiglass surf rod. After a few casts we moved to a CPS 13' 3-6 and my old favorite fishing/teaching reel, a beat up 12 year old 6500 mag elite. Absolutely a fishing reel. still has the same factory bearings and spool. With this combo he quickly advanced to the mid-upper 400's casting a 150 gram sinker.

On day 2 we moved to the CPS 13' 6-10 using the same mag elite.. I thought that with Chris's power he may benefit from a more powerful rod. With this setup Chris advanced quickly into the 500's, finishing with a best cast well into the mid 500's. My plan was to stick with this reel, but it suffered a pretty good blowup/crackoff so I grabbed one of my backup tourney reels, a detuned 6600 wide/benfield plate. I had slowed this reel down a bit so a friend could cast it at an tourney back in April. By the end of day 2 he was at 565 with the CPS 6-10 and 6600w.

On day 3 we stayed with the same setup and worked on technique. Chris was consistantly in the 540-565 range and improving his hit. In the last hour or so I tried to work on adding a bit of "violence" to his hit. Once again, he just soaked it up and started hitting the rod _hard_, finishing on his last cast with the 616'.

I guess that was a long answer to a short question... 

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for reply.
did you happen to throw the 525 on any rod other than the lami?
i'm wondering what kind of distance the 525 is capable of.
is it a 200yd + reel on the right rod?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> thanks for reply.
> did you happen to throw the 525 on any rod other than the lami?
> i'm wondering what kind of distance the 525 is capable of.
> is it a 200yd + reel on the right rod?



Sure-- if you can get it to balance reasonably well. Not personal experience, but I have seen well tuned 525's produce 700 + feet.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thats good to know.
i've done about 500' with my fishing 525 and just wanted to know how much more i could look forward to.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 525 is a great reel. Probably my favorite for long range drum fishing. 

Will it cast 200 yards??? In the right hands with the right rod on a field yes it will. With a fishing rod and 17 lb test I've thrown just over 600' with one of mine, on the field with a tailwind and a fishing groundcast.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i absolutely love mine.
i have 2 knobby's and am waiting for the 515's to arrive.
i thought they had more distance in them then i get out of them.
will you be coming to nj this weekend to cast?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Can't make it to NJ this weekend.

Tommy


----------

